# Campmate Camp Kitchen box with 2 burner stove



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

*FS Campmate Camp Kitchen box with 2 burner stove*

Price reduced to $200

Campmate camp kitchen with 2 burner stove.

Excellent condition. Comes with a Coleman 2 burner stove (never been used)

Excellent camp kitchen for your hunting vehicle.

Here is a video review.


----------



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

Now $250


----------



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

$200


----------

